# Need someone to join me!



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Vincent A Sawchuk said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I live in SWFL (Cape Coral) and take my Ranger Phantom out solo 99% of the time because my days off are during the week when most people work... Does anyone live in the area that wants to join me? Also looking to make day trips to Chokoloskee.
> PM me if you want to fish!


U trying to get away from all the guys in general discussion?
Ha
If I lived down there, I'd go fishing with you
I thought it was nice of u to offer!


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk (Jan 29, 2019)

jonterr said:


> U trying to get away from all the guys in general discussion?
> Ha
> If I lived down there, I'd go fishing with you
> I thought it was nice of u to offer!


Thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm up in the nature coast but if I'm ever down that way I'll holler. Same to you, drop me a PM is you're up here.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

I have a 2nd home in Englewood. Will be down April 4 for a couple of weeks. I run a beavertail B2. A bit of a drive to you or to me but a possibility.


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk (Jan 29, 2019)

SomaliPirate said:


> I'm up in the nature coast but if I'm ever down that way I'll holler. Same to you, drop me a PM is you're up here.


Shoot me a PM if you're ever in the area.


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk (Jan 29, 2019)

7WT said:


> I have a 2nd home in Englewood. Will be down April 4 for a couple of weeks. I run a beavertail B2. A bit of a drive to you or to me but a possibility.


Sounds good. If you want to fish one day send me a PM when you're down.


----------

